# 12v tyre compressors



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

Any recommendations - I need at least 5.5bar. It must be plug in 12v and portable

Mick


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Truckair is what a number of us have.

See this Thread

Andrew


----------



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks - a great help now which to buy truckair or Ring- hmmm

Mick


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mick I have just bought the Ring RAC750 its the 230v one, on opening the box the instructions say its not suitable for commercial or specialist vehicles  Don't know why as it can pump to 250psi, but its not continuous duty, 15mins then cool for 15mins.

As I only need it for topping up it might still be ok. So I have just emailed them to find out if they think it would still be ok used in this way.

Olley


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I tried to buy a truckair but they never managed to get it to me. I suspect that they are out of stock. 
In the end I bought a RING RAC 600 which is fine for adding a bit of air to the tyres. The pressure gauge is claimed to be inaccurate at 5.5 Bar but I found it actually was spot on. 
Other folk have found the Michelin also works well. 
I suspect that you only need the truckair if you want to inflate from flat. 

I did find that the current drawn by the RAC600 was about 10A and it burned out the spring in an extension lead. When used with the socket by itself it is fine.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Mick, I have a Ring compressor, but unless you are inflating a HGV then you should not to be going to 5.5 bar, my recommended pressures for 1700Kg (front) and 2060Kg(rear) are 3.5bar and 4.2bar respectively, and that's fully laden,including her and me on board with full tanks (gas fuel water), bikes, etc, as we head off for two months.
Colin


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Jean-Luc said:


> Hi Mick, I have a Ring compressor, but unless you are inflating a HGV then you should not to be going to 5.5 bar, my recommended pressures for 1700Kg (front) and 2060Kg(rear) are 3.5bar and 4.2bar respectively, and that's fully laden,including her and me on board with full tanks (gas fuel water), bikes, etc, as we head off for two months.
> Colin


Have to agree with you Colin. 5.5bar (80psi) sounds way over the top to me. Would make for a very hard ride but more importantly could compromise grip particularly in wet conditions.

I use a Halfords Digital tyre compressor for my tyres. Perfectly adequate for topping up to any pressure. May take a while from flat but I've never tried it. Probably have to do 10 minutes and then let it cool.

JohnW


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi just had this reply from Ring:

In reply to your Email concerning your RAC750 compressor. Sorry for the confusion in reading the instructions for your RAC750. When we say only suitable for cars this will include motorhomes. What it we do not want people using the compressor on is HGV wagons and commercial vehicles as the intended user is the domestic d.i.y. market. You should have no problem inflating your tyres to 90psi with this compressor.

Very quick reply, impressed, so thats me sorted then.  

Olley


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Compressor*

Hi

I recently acquired a 250 psi version that works off the cigarette lighter but I run the engine when using it to protect the battery.

As for 5.5 psi - that is what I ran the other Kontiki at for thousands of miles. This Kontiki is a TAG axle and 5 bar all around.

If you have Michelin tyres, check with their helpline for guidance on typre pressures - 01782 402000.

Russell


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Wizzo

The front tyres on our burstner 747-2 have to be inflated to 80 PSI also the spare has to be kept at this pressure. The rear tag axle has to be 65 PSI. This is a 5000kg motorhome.

steve & ann. ----------- teensvan.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

teensvan said:


> Hi Wizzo
> 
> The front tyres on our burstner 747-2 have to be inflated to 80 PSI also the spare has to be kept at this pressure. The rear tag axle has to be 65 PSI. This is a 5000kg motorhome.
> 
> steve & ann. ----------- teensvan.


Yours maybe, but Mick is only running a Swift Bolero, that's not a 5000kg job is it?

JohnW


----------



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi 
Have had 3 tag axles 2 Autotrail and the one we have now a Burstner i821. All came with tyres at 5.5 alround.
The Alko book that came with the Auto-Trail said front 5.5 rears 3.5.

When we collected the 821 I phoned Alko and they said 5.5 for the front and about 4. for the rears.
Hope that helps.


----------



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

The tyres say 65psi and the handbook fiat 5bar. I only wanted the extra capacity to make sure the inflater could cope safely.

Mick


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

The pressure marked on the door frame of my van is 5.0/5.5 Bar. It is a Fiat X250 based swift. (E530)

I expect that it depends on the tyres?


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Alko or FIAT don't make tyres so I ignore any advice contained in their paperwork. Michelin, however, do make the tyres I am using so I give them a quick call with my axle weights and take their advise as to how much I should inflate their product.
It's all about the 'footprint' of the tyre on the road, too high or too low a pressure will alter the contact footprint and compromise the tyres optimum grip across all road conditions.
5.5bar on tag axles !!!!!!!! 
5.5bar on front axle, this would only be the Michelin recommended pressure if the axle weight was heading for 2.5 tonne, which is way over the max. weight a Ducato (Sevel) front axle is plated for.
Colin


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

When I spoke to the Continental technical department they told me that they could recommend a range of pressures for my axle load but that the manufacturer of the vehicle should suggest the pressures as it depends on the suspension and other factors. I do notice that when it has been serviced the garage seem to set the pressures lower by about 1 Bar on each tyre.
The Swift handbook specifically tells you to use the pressures on the door.
Confused Safariboy.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

My Autohomes handbook says 45psi. The door plate says 80. The handbook's 45 psi is too low and has the rear end sliding about. The door plate is too high, so I've compromised at 60psi.

JohnW


----------



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

Both the door plate and the handbook say 5/5.5bar - Swift say use the pressures in the handbook. So I guess I'll do as I'm told !!!! for a change

Mick


----------

